# End of Season Sale!



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Stop into the Boulder Outdoor Center on September 9th and 10th for our annual End of Season Sale. All rental and demo gear will be for sale and everything in the store will be 20-50% off. Sale hours are 10-5. The water may be gone but the next season is only 6 months away! Stop in and grab some great deals!


----------

